# dream tank will be real soon...



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just got today 60x28x20





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW!



sig said:


> Just got today 60x28x20


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Noiceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats on the new tank Greg, at least you live by your creedo "go big"


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. Congrats Greg..so jelous..lol in a good way


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

No euro-brace. How thick the glass?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

This time let everything grow in before upgrading yeah?  This tank is going to look killer!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think the glass is half inch and it was priced reasonably good without euro brace

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice :d !!


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

wow it is beautiful!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

beautiful tank! is it custom?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> beautiful tank! is it custom?


I can answer that for Greg.. yes it is


----------



## kylel (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I see I bit of distortion and cloudiness in the glass in the bottom right hand corner jk looks awesome!


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

stand looks very similar to explor3r's  . Tank looks awesome.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

beautiful! Congrats Greg! 
If you need any help don't hesitate to ask!
Liz


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

kylel said:


> I think I see I bit of distortion and cloudiness in the glass in the bottom right hand corner jk looks awesome!


Probably a hand print from carrying it in. Looks fine to me.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol he was kidding 



liz said:


> Probably a hand print from carrying it in. Looks fine to me.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Your stand looks so slick and modern you may not need to build a skirt around it esp since your sump is in the basement. Just try to hide the plumbing behind the legs.

So what's your dream fish stock list??


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rickcasa said:


> Your stand looks so slick and modern you may not need to build a skirt around it esp since your sump is in the basement. Just try to hide the plumbing behind the legs.
> 
> So what's your dream fish stock list??


I will use skirt from the old tank and no fishes are planned

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So far the stock list is cyano, teddy bear crabs, bristleworms, and all the LR will be covered with GSP and Xenia


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> So far the stock list is cyano, teddy bear crabs, bristleworms, and all the LR will be covered with GSP and Xenia


Could be, but for now this is the case for all professional "creature" lovers with small tanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL

Nice tank Greg! Unfortunately it's a bit hard to see how big it really is- you need to get your wife to do a pose in front of the tank so we can get an idea of size! 

All the best! Will be good to see it set up- now you have your work cut out for you, no more late nights out carousing with the boys for you!  

No fishes? Are you going fishless? do you mean you are getting rid of them or you are just not getting any more new ones?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> LOL
> 
> Nice tank Greg! Unfortunately it's a bit hard to see how big it really is- you need to get your wife to do a pose in front of the tank so we can get an idea of size!
> 
> ...


Hopefully will have images on Monday.  Wife checked it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

New idea Greg Fishless, Rockless tank... You could start a trend.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> New idea Greg Fishless, Rockless tank... You could start a trend.


Good idea but I will add plastic fishes 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

looks great, I hope all works out.

If you need more GSP let me know 

I do have a 8" muchroom leather I could trade too, If you need to fill some of the extra real estate


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Definitely nice size. I have almost identical size tank, but wished that I made it taller. 60x27x17


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

dream is on hold 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> dream is on hold


What happened? Was it the seam issue? What was the outcome of that?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw sorry 



sig said:


> dream is on hold


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> What happened? Was it the seam issue? What was the outcome of that?


What seam issue Greg? I just picked up my frag tank that John made me and I noticed there is an area at the bottom where the silicone is loose (near the seam) :-(


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

sig said:


> dream is on hold


You know what they say, good things happen to those who wait and chills.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

any update to this little project?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

dream is on hold. looking for 72x24x24 in show room conditions with no tempered glass

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Where is your new tank?


----------

